# Did anyone else have trouble finding blue water



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

Fairely new to trolling the nipple and spur and elbow and went out there today trolling 2 islanders and 2 tuna clones rigged with ballyhoo and the baits were properly rigged and swimming good we just didn't get much action, we trolled
From the nipple to 131 then picked up and ran towards the elbow
Before putting the spread out looking for Blue water but just couldn't find it, managed 1 nice 20 pound Mahi and got some
Chicken dolphin, but didn't anyone else have any better luck
And find any blue water


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

You're not going to find any blue water unless you make an extremely long run south right now. Don't worry about finding blue water I have caught plenty of marlin in green water just find a rip or temperature break and fish it. The whale sharks should start showing up soon. They are usually the center of a large feeding frenzy. The smaller blackfin tuna will be up tight around the whale shark while the larger yellowfin and marlin will be on the farther outer skirts of them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

If finding blue water is important to you, you need a subscription to Hilton's. I look at it just about every day and keep a sense of water colors/currents/conditions all the time. Absolutely a big help.

Robert


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

The water is further out at this time. I agree with MS. Viking that Blue water is always better but I have caught a lot of fish in clean green water. With the cloud cover Hiltons was tough to read and the Roffs reports were off too. The west side of the 100 fathom line is green. We went east about 10 miles north of the sqiggles and found some blue/ blue green water but nothing true blue. We had a fairly slow day as well but did manage a nice Sailfish, 2 decent wahoo, and big triple tail. Hiltons and Roffs reports are worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

*Nice day for a boat ride*

We started at the Elbow at first light Sunday and fished south to Steps. Found clean green water, several schools of small bonita with birds but no pelagics. One mystery bite. long boat ride.


----------

